# Swf 1501c problems



## bearlymakinit621 (Apr 7, 2017)

I just had my machine serviced in November in TX. I wasn't able to even use it until last month, due to taking care of my MIL. I was stitching a design and heard a clunk (like something broke) I had a Upper thread cutting stop error. All I could find was to clean the bobbin carrier and do a trim a few times. I did that and the needles would not move. After reading I order a new reciprocator and installed it even thou the new one and the old one were exactly the same, the old one was not even broke. Now the needles move but they are not going down all the way. So after reading it tells me I have to set the needle depths. The instructions say: Pull the needle bar that you are adjusting down until it locks in place. My problem is the needles will not lock in place. Any ideas of what my problem can be now?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

The only needle that will lock is the one above the hole. Changing the reciprocator shouldn't have knocked needle depth off. Normally on a Chinese machine this happens but a SWF is made a little better then a Chinese machine. Your gonna have to do each needle one at a time above the needle plate hole. Bottom dead on a SWF is about 179-180 and upper stop position is 0 degrees. Adjust the lower first then the upper.


----------



## bearlymakinit621 (Apr 7, 2017)

I have tried that. The only way I can get the needle down is by pushing on the needle bar itself and when I do that from what I read and saw, he needles that I have checked are right on. I took the head off and put it back on and it works now but it isn't right. It sounds like I am hitting something somewhere. I checked the hook timing and it seems ok. I am stumped.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Sorry hard to answer a noise in a forum. Do you have a video? You may need to have a technician come out. It's hard to pin point noises even with a video.


----------



## bearlymakinit621 (Apr 7, 2017)

Here is one. Not very good. But you can hear it hitting something.

As far as getting a repairman here, after just spending 485.00 and sewing maybe 20 hours on that repair I need to try to get it fixed myself if I can. What really makes me mad is it was sewing fine just real noisy when I took it in to get fixed. Right now I feel like I wasted 485.00. I should have just put up with the noise.


----------

